# Toro 721QZE Breather Tube



## JCW308 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello- relatively new Toro QZE721 owner here. Just changed my oil for the first time and I was wondering if the breather valve hose coming off the part that says "OHV" should be connected at both ends? Mine is only connected at the "OHV" end and oil seems to be coming out of the hose when the unit is running. I also noticed to the right of that is a connector that is open, as if something is missing (like a hose) but I'm not sure if the breather valve goes there or not. Maybe I just over-filled the oil while the unit was tilted back? Thanks (as you can tell I have no idea about any of this!)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The bottom of the tube stays open all the time. so the motor can breathe right. so now everthing is good in your hood now!!! Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

JCW308 said:


> Hello- relatively new Toro QZE721 owner here. Just changed my oil for the first time and I was wondering if the breather valve hose coming off the part that says "OHV" should be connected at both ends? Mine is only connected at the "OHV" end and oil seems to be coming out of the hose when the unit is running. I also noticed to the right of that is a connector that is open, as if something is missing (like a hose) but I'm not sure if the breather valve goes there or not. Maybe I just over-filled the oil while the unit was tilted back? Thanks (as you can tell I have no idea about any of this!)


 *Post some pics of this problem so we can have a looksee.*.


----------



## JCW308 (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks like the problem is resolved. Must have been too much oil added, it is fine now and appears to be normal for the breather hose to have an open end.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

The breather has to be open at one end so it can "breathe"; that is to allow blow-by pressure in the crankcase to escape....


----------

